

Nyanga, a loose super set of Lua with a bytecode generator for LuaJIT - ant_on
https://github.com/richardhundt/nyanga

======
terhechte
What is the difference to Moonscript?
[http://moonscript.org/](http://moonscript.org/) Apart from small syntactic
differences, both seem to offer pretty much similar feature extensions to lua
(i.e. List comprehensions, OOP, etc)

~~~
ant_on
@terhechte I'm not the author but looking inside the lib/ folder you can
notice it is running on "ray", a coroutine scheduler based on libuv, as
commented by the author: "Oh, and it schedules coroutines instead of using
callbacks."

By the way, I think the "vocation" of MoonScript is to run on Nginx (see
Lapis) while Nyanga could run as a standalone server.

~~~
terhechte
Thanks! That sounds reasonable. MoonScript also runs separately, but the libuv
based scheduler sounds interesting, I'll have a look into that.

